# Clubs and Trainers in Pittsburgh, Pa



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of any gsd clubs and or trainers in the Pittsburgh area?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Pittsburgh K9 Dog Training - Obedience, Puppy classes, dog trainer

Not sure how good they are. Video's are nice. Dogs seemed well trained. 

Canine Concepts,Pittsburgh,dog training,obedience,dog trainer,freestyle,rally
Barb Levenson Dog Training - Pennhills, PA- Barb Levenson Dog Training Centers - Penn Hills, PA - Home Page
Obedience Tracking Agility Dog Training Club


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Also Bushyrun kennel club in Irwin, they do training classes as well as akc events. Mountaineer kennel club closer to Uniontown, not sure where exactly you are located, this is the one I'm a member of and train with. 

Also Westmoreland county obediance training club
http://www.wcotc-dogs.com/

Theres another one, but I cant remember the name, a friend of mine trains with them. She say's they are really good and fun to work with. I will get their name and info off her for you.

I dont know this one but i have seen them advertised
Professional All Breed Dog Training and Grooming Services,basic and advanced obeidence training,puppy development,behavior modification,on and off leash programs,consultations, p,>


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you i really appreciate ate, im from pittsburgh


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Pittsburgh K9 Dog Training - Obedience, Puppy classes, dog trainer
> 
> Not sure how good they are. Video's are nice. Dogs seemed well trained.
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh K9 is where my sister got my dog. She says that Ed Fields is very good. I have only talked to him once or twice.


----------



## wjk2466 (Feb 22, 2018)

i know this post is from 2010 but after a search i didn't come across much other then older post such as this, thought id try and reach someone. i'm looking for a trainer in Pittsburgh or surrounding areas. i don't want groups, somewhere that trains working dogs as well as basic-advanced obedience. my GSD has the basic obedience fundamentals down i'm looking more for a trainer that trains the handler rather then just the dog. thank you


----------

